# Oral sex linked to throat cancer



## ohio_eric (May 10, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Health | Oral sex linked to throat cancer

 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!  

I guess all the religious people that think God hates sex are right.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2007)

I don't believe it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 10, 2007)

heh, that's kind of funny


----------



## Drew (May 10, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!  ]



It's ok, dude. If she REALLY loves you, she'll gladly get cancer for you.


----------



## Leon (May 10, 2007)

thank RJD that my girlfriend doesn't read these forums


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2007)

Drew said:


> It's ok, dude. If she REALLY loves you, she'll gladly get cancer for you.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 10, 2007)

Next thing you know, they'll find a link between regular sex and some kind of vaginal cancer.


----------



## Donnie (May 10, 2007)

Drew said:


> It's ok, dude. If she REALLY loves you, she'll gladly get cancer for you.


Oh, I thought he was bummed because... ah, nevermind.


----------



## Buzz762 (May 10, 2007)

Ken, that's actually already been discovered

From the CDC:



> Genital HPV infection is a sexually transmitted disease (STD) that is caused by human papillomavirus (HPV). Human papillomavirus is the name of a group of viruses that includes more than 100 different strains or types. More than 30 of these viruses are sexually transmitted, and they can infect the genital area of men and women including the skin of the penis, vulva (area outside the vagina), or anus, and the linings of the vagina, cervix, or rectum. Most people who become infected with HPV will not have any symptoms and will clear the infection on their own.
> 
> Some of these viruses are called "high-risk" types, and may cause abnormal Pap tests. They may also lead to cancer of the cervix, vulva, vagina, anus, or penis. Others are called "low-risk" types, and they may cause mild Pap test abnormalities or genital warts. Genital warts are single or multiple growths or bumps that appear in the genital area, and sometimes are cauliflower shaped.
> 
> ...


----------



## JBroll (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, we knew this. What's more, there is vaccine work available that will prevent from many different HPV strains - I'm under the impression that this is one of them.

Jeff


----------



## Buzz762 (May 10, 2007)

This further adds steam to that phrase "Don't put that in your mouth. You don't know where that's been!"


----------



## Metal Ken (May 10, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> Ken, that's actually already been discovered
> 
> From the CDC:


I guess it helps if i read the article first. Of course if you got some sort of STD theres a cause for cancer. I thought just by the way the thread title was framed, it'd be "If ya stick it in her throat, she gonna die!"


----------



## Leon (May 10, 2007)

hell, even The ODB knew it.

OL' DIRTY BASTARD LYRICS - Cracker Jack


> If you wanna die, you gotta drink my sperm
> The other way to die, is eat a can of worms.


----------



## Buzz762 (May 10, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I guess it helps if i read the article first. Of course if you got some sort of STD theres a cause for cancer. I thought just by the way the thread title was framed, it'd be "If ya stick it in her throat, she gonna die!"



Yeah, the article did skew things a bit, probably to grab attention more easily.. In any case, it's not smart to be licking little miss Rottencrotch's nether regions. 

Same thing goes for girls performing the act, but I couldn't think up a witty name to give to the guy.


----------



## telecaster90 (May 10, 2007)

Leon said:


> thank RJD that my girlfriend doesn't read these forums





Guess I'm the only one who caught that.


----------



## playstopause (May 10, 2007)

Leon said:


> hell, even The ODB knew it.


----------



## nicknuisance (May 10, 2007)

Checkmate on girls.


----------



## Alpo (May 11, 2007)

Everything causes cancer. It's like every week there's a new research claiming that something causes cancer. It seems like every single person on earth has/had/is going to have cancer unless they stop eating/drinking/breathing whatever it is they eat/drink/breathe.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 11, 2007)

Alpo said:


> Everything causes cancer. It's like every week there's a new research claiming that something causes cancer. It seems like every single person on earth has/had/is going to have cancer unless they stop eating/drinking/breathing whatever it is they eat/drink/breathe.



Just ask the Daily Mail...


----------



## Naren (May 11, 2007)

Doesn't surprise me, seeing as you can get cancer by drinking water. That's right. Water. In fact, you can get cancer by breathing air. Eating fresh vegetables has also been recently discovered as a way to get cancer.

In fact... I can't think of a way _NOT_ to get cancer.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 11, 2007)

I've always thought this was how the dinosaurs died out...it would certainly throw a spanner in the works if it was concluded that the dinosaurs died of oral.

It would also explain their long necks and large tongues.


----------



## Azyiu (May 11, 2007)

Just remember this, smell, but don't taste... taste, but don't swallow


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 11, 2007)

Damnit, picture won't work.


----------



## DDDorian (May 11, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Next thing you know, they'll find a link between regular sex and some kind of vaginal cancer.



I think that was established a while ago...

http://us.inmagine.com/img/bananastock/bs125/mtn066.jpg (NWS)



EDIT: that constitutes as NWS? Oh well...


----------



## XEN (May 11, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I guess it helps if i read the article first. Of course if you got some sort of STD theres a cause for cancer. I thought just by the way the thread title was framed, it'd be "If ya stick it in her throat, she gonna die!"



Amen to that! The title should be, "Unprotected oral sex with HPV infected carrier linked to stupidity"

This is a classic case of money spent on research to prove the plainly obvious to the clearly oblivious.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 11, 2007)

It's not that simple. Like 1/3 women have had an HPV infection at one time, and there's not always symptoms. And even then, symptoms can take months to develop. So, you could be with a chick for months, and go down on her, and you'd be fucked.


----------



## XEN (May 11, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> ...and go down on her, and you'd be fucked.



That _is_ the point, right?

Sorry, humor.... Kinda escapes me today....

I do understand where you're coming from and agree 100%, but the title of the article is a blanket statement, and those are always misleading and alarmist. I could also see where people could use those findings to back up their own opinions or religious beliefs on the subject of sex, and that is my concern. It is still illegal in the Army to have or perform oral or anal sex. The only reason, in my opinion, that they made it ILLEGAL is to target homosexuals so that they would be able to throw the whole law book at them when they wanted to discharge them dishonorably for being "outed". The pseudo-religious mindset of the Army is still stuck in the 40s and 50s where sex=the missionary position and it only happens between a married man and his wife. While that is far from reality, the laws are still on the books, and blanket misleading statements only stand to reinforce them rather than to foster forward (not froward) thinking.

Backward thinking aside, the fact remains that sex has always been somewhat of a gamble. Whether it leads to cancer, HIV/AIDS, other STDs, or just low self esteem, it is not something to rush into - _or out of_ - casually!


----------



## BigM555 (May 11, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Amen to that! The title should be, "Unprotected oral sex with HPV infected carrier linked to stupidity"
> 
> This is a classic case of money spent on research to prove the plainly obvious to the clearly oblivious.



I'd agree the headlines are a little sensationalist but JJ's got it right. Considering the statistics, and the fact that there are so many carriers out there that have no symptoms it's a pretty big deal.

OTOH - One side of me can't help but think this is a bit of propoganda drummed up by the moral majority(?) to combat the reported increase in today's youths engaging in said act.  

Many of them think it's perfectly safe. HELLO! This should be a wake up call and it really SHOULD be communicated.


----------



## XEN (May 11, 2007)

But that's exactly it! Education isn't working so we're back to scare tactics. The reason why the education isn't working is because no one will ever care enough until it happens to them. Abstinence or "cleanliness" is considered more of a moral and religious choice than a logical intelligent decision and there's nothing "cool" about that. Political and religious lines are drawn by how people perceive sex, which is entirely asinine.

The word is out. No one is listening, at least not until they hear it from their doctor.


----------



## BigM555 (May 11, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Education isn't working so we're back to scare tactics. The reason why the education isn't working is because no one will ever care enough until it happens to them.



Well, and perhaps this is why the "Big C" is being played now. Tends to get peoples attention.  

I hear ya though. Youth believes it is invincible. Most of us were the same way. "Not going to happen to me"  

Boy if we only knew that it can be too late by the time you realize what's happened.  Now that I am in a paternal role I've come to believe that this is one of the biggest defining factors to "getting old".


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 11, 2007)

Either way, this article is depressing. Oral sex is fucking awesome, it sucks that shit like this has to exist. Oh well, not going to stop me, vaginas are way cool and I'll be damned if some disease is going rob me of one of my favorite pass times.


----------



## eleven59 (May 11, 2007)

YouTube - Don't you put it in your mouth.


----------



## Adam (May 11, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> BBC NEWS | Health | Oral sex linked to throat cancer



Nightlight boy Noooooooooooooooo!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Popsyche (May 11, 2007)

Alpo said:


> Everything causes cancer. It's like every week there's a new research claiming that something causes cancer. It seems like every single person on earth has/had/is going to have cancer unless they stop eating/drinking/breathing whatever it is they eat/drink/breathe.



That's partially because in earlier times, you died of something else before that cancer could get ya!


----------



## Drew (May 11, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> I think that was established a while ago...
> 
> http://us.inmagine.com/img/bananastock/bs125/mtn066.jpg (NWS)



DDDorian, I deleted the image tags - that's definitely mother with baby or no, NOT work safe.


----------



## eleven59 (May 11, 2007)

Drew said:


> DDDorian, I deleted the image tags - that's definitely mother with baby or no, NOT work safe.



Huh...I didn't even notice until you removed the image tags lol Apparently my nipple spotting skills have gotten a bit rusty


----------



## playstopause (May 11, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Either way, this article is depressing. Oral sex is fucking awesome, it sucks that shit like this has to exist. Oh well, not going to stop me, vaginas are way cool and I'll be damned if some disease is going rob me of one of my favorite pass times.


----------



## Universalis (May 11, 2007)

You can't defeat blowjobs, as we say here in my country...

Well, you can use that sentence with the other meaning, you know...


----------



## Regor (May 11, 2007)

Naren said:


> In fact... I can't think of a way _NOT_ to get cancer.



Dying doesn't cause cancer. 



See? Now they have a reason to give the HPV Vaccine to males as well, cuz men can't get cervical cancer, but we can still get throat cancer... not to mention genital warts, which is what HPV causes, that the media tends not to focus on...


----------



## Tombinator (May 11, 2007)

Yea, that's how it goes. 

A few years back, coffee was this "real" bad thing. Then in recent years, they say coffee has health benefits. They actually proposed the same thing on national television about cigarettes as well. Just a few months ago, they broadcasted that cigs actually have health benefits as well. So they have all the answers eh? 

I had two friends within two weeks come up with migraine headaches, both went to the doctors, and they couldn't even find out what the cause was. So they give them a bottle of vicodin and send them on their merry ways.

Silly medical monkeys!


----------



## skinhead (May 12, 2007)

I remember that i saw an article that said that oral sex was the best practice to don't get cancer


----------



## Popsyche (May 12, 2007)

One thing in the article is that this is a rare type of cancer to begin with. The fact is that it is a particular strain of the HPV that would be the cause. I would imaging if the person that has a strain that virulent, they would exhibit some symptoms.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (May 13, 2007)

Naren said:


> Doesn't surprise me, seeing as you can get cancer by drinking water. That's right. Water. In fact, you can get cancer by breathing air. Eating fresh vegetables has also been recently discovered as a way to get cancer.
> 
> In fact... I can't think of a way _NOT_ to get cancer.



You can't get cancer from eating cancer.


----------



## BigM555 (May 13, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> I would imaging if the person that has a strain that virulent, they would exhibit some symptoms.



I"m not so sure that's a safe assumption. Are you willing to bet your life on it? Someone you love?

Don't get me wrong I'm not trying to drum up paranoia. It's just that you're dealing with HPV here. I'm not a doctor. I don't know whether the "more virulent" strains exhibit more symptoms. I've never had a health care proffesional tell me that. What they did tell me was that as much as 50% of college age women have HPV and may not exhibit any symptoms at all. Many are simply carriers.  

I don't think I'd be rolling the dice on an assumption. Play safe kids!


----------

